# Avarey & Harper



## IshkaMouse (Jan 24, 2012)

Avarey is the brown fluffy one and Harper is the grey short haired one.
Avarey








Both








Harper









Sorry about the size, i tried to resizze them on photo bucket but when i preveiwd they were still big.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Woah! Those pics are a bit oversized. Shrinking them would probably also make them easier to see, and look less grainy.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They're very cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! What color do you think they are?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I must say, Harper is pretty cool looking. Reminds me of a specific breed of cow, grey with a white drosal stripe. It's a pretty interesting pattern.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Avery looks like a brindle.


----------

